# Are you ready for some football!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't wait the season is only about 6 weeks away from pre-season games. I know that the pre-season is like dating the ugly girl, but hey sea turtles need love to. I was curious how many of you play fantasy football and if you all would be interested in getting a uwn league together. I know many of us played last year but it might have been to expensive for some. Who is interested?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I can't wait the season is only about 6 weeks away from pre-season games. I know that the pre-season is like dating the ugly girl, but hey sea turtles need love to. I was curious how many of you play fantasy football and if you all would be interested in getting a uwn league together. I know many of us played last year but it might have been to expensive for some. Who is interested?


I play fantasy football every year and would love to get a league together, count me in.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell yea Im ready for football, Even pre-season is better than this crap basketball & baseball we have now(The only thing that saves the summer is a nascar race every once in a while :lol: ). I would be interested in the fantasy football league. Ive never done it before, But with a little instruction, Id be up to it!!!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Hell yea Im ready for football, Even pre-season is better than this crap basketball & baseball we have now(The only thing that saves the summer is a nascar race every once in a while :lol: ). I would be interested in the fantasy football league. Ive never done it before, But with a little instruction, Id be up to it!!!


You've never played in a league before? Oh man, for many years I refused to play just because it didn't sound fun to me. Finally a few years ago a buddy talked me into doing it and I could not believe what I had been missing, it is an absolute riot. I hope we can get a bunch of us to join, we would have a lot of fun!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Same as my story, I thought it looked gay until I played it is a blast! Last year I played in 3 leagues that was probably to many to get involved with. Tree, .45, hogan are you guys getting a league together again?


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Bring it on! Go Chiefs ( yeah like thats gonna happen )


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

BOOOOYAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Hmmm... I thought this would have some real football talk. Like maybe some insightful EURO 2008 discussion. Anybody see Italy dismantle the French today?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

OK! set the hook I'll bite ! Rapalahunter FOOTBALL not futball :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

easy now...futball is the "ugly chick" of sports. it needs love too :roll:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Hmmm... I thought this would have some real football talk. Like maybe some insightful EURO 2008 discussion. Anybody see Italy dismantle the French today?


No football is played by men, they even play when it rains and snows. Getting kicked in the shin in football you don't have to writhe in pain like you just got shot and get carried out on a stretcher. People actually watch football in the U.S. (yes I know how the euros love that soccer) in fact during the season you can watch football 4 days a week! People have actually died and been severly injured playing football. You actually have to wear pads to play and football players get millions of dollars to play the sport. Soccer is great for 5 year old girls that love orange slices and capri suns. But if I have to chose to watch bowling or soccer, i will pick bowling every time those are some athletes! :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...cleaning up after the dog before i cut the lawn rates higher than playing soccer.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

**** Strait, Futbol, Is for the real Football rejects :lol: Soccer is only meant for the little kids that arent old enough to start pee-wee football (Under 7) Any "man" that plays Futbol needs to be kicked in the nuts(if theyre still there) :lol: . Ive gotta admit though. I sometimes enjoy watching womens soccer, not for the sport aspect of it though  . Did any of you guys hear about the Austria womens team that played germany this week topless & in thongs?? Thats how the sport was meant to be played..... BY HOT WOMEN!!!! :lol: Check out that link!!!!

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/world ... 8d7cd61e6a


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Though I would give this a bump... We need 8 teams to get a league going....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Though I would give this a bump... We need 8 teams to get a league going....


I would love to play, but I am gone the month of September which doesn't give me the ability to make any rooster changes. Plus, if I did play, you all would be SOL on winning the league :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I've never played but I would be up for it if you need an extra guy to complete the leauge (as long as it's not too expensive for me as I'm sure everyone will wax me, this being my first time).

Also, as a big Broncos fan I am getting more and more excited for the Broncos Raiders opener as Walker runs his mouth, which ended up getting him robbed  . Okay maybe there wasn't a direct correlation but it was still humerous. Any Raiders fans out there?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is 6 guys that have expressed interest:


Orvis1
Uintaman
Stevo 
Slipknot
Hogan
Guns & Flies



Only 2 more needed to fill out a league....


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you've still got room, I would love to play.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Plenty o room welcome! sfelk34 is in.... I think we could have 12 teams and have two six team divisions if there is enough interest. Does everyone want a live draft or internet draft, a live draft is a good way to put some faces to screen names. Draft in early august, we could figure a place or I could host it....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you need someone to fill out a roster spot, I'm always up for a good fantasy FB season.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We now have 8! Should we go for 12? Any thoughts on draft?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Count me in. I vote for live draft


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys play and I will be out killing ducks and geese.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in too. I love the live draft aspect, but it may be difficult to find a time for everyone. I am wondering what the money part of it will be. I typically just play for fun, but a little fee I could handle.

I also Want to +1 on the GO BRONCOS!!! even though we are projected to be the 23rd best team in the league I still wont miss watching a game this year.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Plenty o room welcome! sfelk34 is in.... I think we could have 12 teams and have two six team divisions if there is enough interest. Does everyone want a live draft or internet draft, a live draft is a good way to put some faces to screen names. Draft in early august, we could figure a place or I could host it....


Absolutely a live draft if at all possible.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> We now have 8! Should we go for 12? Any thoughts on draft?


Lets go for 12, the more the better in my book. I know some leagues dont have playoffs, are we planning on having a playoff as well?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I really like Yahoo's fantasy football setup, what do you usually use? Either way its getting reall close and I'm ready to kick some butt! :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahoo is not bad but they make you pay for live scoring... We used ESPN last year and it was pretty good with free live scoring but I am open to suggestions. I would prefer a live draft that is why I am asking so early to set up a date in early aug that would work. I was thinking a really simple scoring system and somewhere between 25-50 for the entry fees but I am open. We are getting closer to our magic number of 12 that would give us 6 teams in each division and a playoff system with a toilet bracket so everyone gets to play for money. Like I said I am open for suggestion, I could even host the draft party at my house.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Yahoo is not bad but they make you pay for live scoring... We used ESPN last year and it was pretty good with free live scoring but I am open to suggestions. I would prefer a live draft that is why I am asking so early to set up a date in early aug that would work. I was thinking a really simple scoring system and somewhere between 25-50 for the entry fees but I am open. We are getting closer to our magic number of 12 that would give us 6 teams in each division and a playoff system with a toilet bracket so everyone gets to play for money. Like I said I am open for suggestion, I could even host the draft party at my house.


Sounds great to me, I don't think I have played the ESPN fantasy football so if you liked it thats all I need to know. 25-50 sounds good to me whatever we end up going with. I like the way you got it set up. Lets kick some tail boys!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I normally use yahoo, but espn is ok with me as well. I would also tend to lean closer to the 25 dollar fee. otherwise I may get in trouble with the boss at home. Are you guys talking about a live draft as in everyone meeting at a home, or having a set time where we can draft on-line?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm up for a live draft as well. Willing to travel to SL if need be.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> I normally use yahoo, but espn is ok with me as well. I would also tend to lean closer to the 25 dollar fee. otherwise I may get in trouble with the boss at home. *Are you guys talking about a live draft as in everyone meeting at a home, or having a set time where we can draft on-line?*




Live draft with everyone meeting together and doing it would be great, however, with shift work and several other factors the draft on-line is probably going to be more practical. Just my opinion. Is ESPN's comparible to Yahoo?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

A live draft would be good to put some faces with names, but if that doesn't work we could always do a rankings draft where you rank your players ahead of time and the computer does an auto draft. We quit using the yahoo one because Colston was listed as a TE one year he was a starting WR and they wouldn't change it. A team that shouldn't have gotten into the playoffs did and we didn not like paying $12 for the live scoring. If it is free live scoring then I would be happy to use Yahoo. We could also meet at restaurant at a more central location in need be since I live in riverton. What night of the week works best for everyone?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> A live draft would be good to put some faces with names, but if that doesn't work we could always do a rankings draft where you rank your players ahead of time and the computer does an auto draft. We quit using the yahoo one because Colston was listed as a TE one year he was a starting WR and they wouldn't change it. A team that shouldn't have gotten into the playoffs did and we didn not like paying $12 for the live scoring. If it is free live scoring then I would be happy to use Yahoo. We could also meet at restaurant at a more central location in need be since I live in riverton. What night of the week works best for everyone?


Can't you set it up so we have an online live draft so all we have to do is get online no matter where we are at and do it that way? Or does ESPN not have that feature? Point being if some of us are at work or something we can set the draft for a certain time and people can try to arrange to be online and still be a part of the draft. The rankings draft where you set up your players to be selected ahead of time can have many problems? I tried that once and it was not good. Again I'm all for all of us getting together for a live draft and have a fairly flexible schedule so I'm just thinking ahead in case everyone can't make it, I would hate to exclude them. If we could arrange the online draft, all of us that can get together could do that and the others that may not be able to make it can use their computer at home or work.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no problems with that either I guess I will have to do some research on who has that service, or if anyone knows let me know. Part of the fun is the smack talk, and getting to meet everyone...


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

[/quote]Can't you set it up so we have an online live draft so all we have to do is get online no matter where we are at and do it that way? Or does ESPN not have that feature? Point being if some of us are at work or something we can set the draft for a certain time and people can try to arrange to be online and still be a part of the draft. The rankings draft where you set up your players to be selected ahead of time can have many problems? I tried that once and it was not good. Again I'm all for all of us getting together for a live draft and have a fairly flexible schedule so I'm just thinking ahead in case everyone can't make it, I would hate to exclude them. If we could arrange the online draft, all of us that can get together could do that and the others that may not be able to make it can use their computer at home or work.[/quote]

I agree that it should be an option on-line, but if we do that then a central meeting location will be almost impossible unless we have a place that has ten to twelve computers to access the internet. I do think this is probably the only way to get it done, but if someone has a place we can meet with multiple computers, or a wireless access for labtop systems, it may simply have to be on-line. I am willing to meet if my scheduling works out. I work in an ICU working 12 hour shifts so I may not make it, but if I am around I live in Layton, so anywhere from ogden through Salt-Lake would be fine.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Just wondering if this is still happening. Orvis are you setting up the league, or is someone else in charge of being in charge? Just curious as we are slowly approaching drafting time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just set up the league with ESPN now I will pm everyone that was int to fill up an 8 team league and we can do a live online draft with whatever fits with everyones schedule.


----------

